# المرجع الاول فى التفاصيل التنفيذية لانظمة التكييف و الصرف و المياه ***** Design_Manual_4th_Edition



## mohamed mech (4 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
ألف مبروك لمهندسى الملتقى ..
ازف اليكم بشرى حصولكم على هذا المرجع النادر جدا جدا
Design_Manual_4th_Edition​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/147805622/814b8964/Design_Manual_4th_Edition.html​ 
هذا هو المرجع الاول فى التفاصيل التنفيذية لانظمة التكييف و الصرف و المياه​


----------



## ahmadmechanical (4 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر لك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وزوز (4 يونيو 2010)

مش راضي ينزل الملف ومشكور على الموضوع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله .. بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجعل هذا الموضوع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamadalx (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا..............................أخى العزيز


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا على الكتاب النادر فعلا مجهود كبير


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2010)

ولا يستغرب العطاء
من أهل العطاء
الف شكر 
والفين تحية
رافع راسي دايما ياصديقي


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ولا يستغرب العطاء
> من أهل العطاء
> الف شكر
> والفين تحية
> رافع راسي دايما ياصديقي


 
هذا ماتعلمناه من استاذنا الكبير عبد العاطى
العطاء يعنى الحب
 احبكم جميعا​


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> هذا ماتعلمناه من استاذنا الكبير عبد العاطى
> العطاء يعنى الحب
> 
> احبكم جميعا​


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


>


 

عروستى
الصورة من ظاهرة


----------



## mohamed mech (4 يونيو 2010)

وزوز قال:


> مش راضي ينزل الملف ومشكور على الموضوع


 

رابط اخر

http://ifile.it/vh9zq0b/Design Manual 4th Edition- Standard Details.rar
بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل
شكرا لهذا المرجع
شكرا لكل جهد في هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع


----------



## فاحص مواد (5 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز اشكرك على مجهودك الطيب .


----------



## ابن العميد (5 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على العطايا الدسمة من اهل العطاء
ودائما هذا شأن أهل القمة


----------



## روحي تناديه (5 يونيو 2010)

الصراحة راحه 
الانسان الي يعمل خير من الانسان الجالس 
شكرا لك وعلى عملك الرائع


----------



## egystorm (6 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة الكتاب ملوش حل مشكور يا برنس دايما واللة متالق


----------



## ibrahim fathy (7 يونيو 2010)

*الدبيكى*

:56:مش رادى ينزل شكرا........................ززز


----------



## ibrahim fathy (7 يونيو 2010)

*الدبيكى*

جارى التحميل مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ibrahim fathy (7 يونيو 2010)

مش راضى ينزل


----------



## ibrahim fathy (7 يونيو 2010)

*الدبيكى*



aati badri قال:


> ولا يستغرب العطاء
> من أهل العطاء
> الف شكر
> والفين تحية
> رافع راسي دايما ياصديقي


 لو سمحت عايز رابط تانى:56:


----------



## ibrahim fathy (7 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت رابط تانى (الدبيكى)


----------



## Atatri (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا


----------



## eng_taha_a (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## amirreza_kn (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Atatri (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع متميز من عضو متميز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يونيو 2010)

رجاء التحميل لا يكتمل ، هل يمكن ان تتكرم و تجعله مرفقات فينتفع به الاخوة اكثر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (23 يونيو 2010)

تستحق التميز يا زميل احسدك حسد خير واتمنى الوصول لمرتبتك وتطورك مع تطورك انت بنفس الوقت ودمت سالم
نلتقي لنرتقي


----------



## مؤيد توفيق (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## mohamed mech (24 يونيو 2010)

رابط جديد

سارع بالتحميل

http://ifile.it/f0x3gnl/Design%20Manual%204th%20Edition-%20Standard%20Details.pdf


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## mech_mahmoud (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## baqi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ايمن حسين قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
و اياك يا باشمهندس ايمن


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## حسن مسلم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مستريورك (22 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## othmane elfagri (22 سبتمبر 2010)

tanks for alllllllllllllllllll


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2010)

حمل يا هندسة


----------



## hamadalx (14 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hikal007 (30 أبريل 2012)

شااااااكرييين يا هندسه .. جمايلك علينا زااادت اويييييي


----------



## nofal (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (30 أبريل 2012)

hamadalx قال:


> متشكر جدا يابشمهندس





riyadh1 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*​





nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .



بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (26 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (26 مايو 2012)

ومبروك عليك كمان كم الحسنات


----------



## khaled001133 (27 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/gladiator (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkfa (12 يوليو 2012)

ألف شكر على المرجع القيم


----------



## بحرى اسكندرانى (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا باشا والله


----------



## قيصر مصر (16 سبتمبر 2012)

برجاء الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## mahmood mrbd (17 سبتمبر 2012)

* بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجعل هذا الموضوع في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكرا مجهود رائع ياهندسه


----------



## دمتم بخير (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*يامهندسنا الغالى ياريت تجعله ملف مرفق علشان نعرف نحمله*

يامهندسنا الغالى ياريت تجعله ملف مرفق علشان نعرف نحمله


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو عليين (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر باشمهندس علي المرجع القيم وجعل الله هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس-13 (28 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع
ننتظر منك المزيد ,,, وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sayed hassn (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستر هندسة (19 أبريل 2013)

من زمان وانا عم حاول احصل على هذا الكتاب الله يبارك فيك
بس المشكلة الرابط على الفورشيرد غير صالح ياريت تعيد رفعه مرة ثانية وشكرا


----------



## haabbas (19 أبريل 2013)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## waeltantawy (21 أبريل 2013)

الرابط مش شغال يا هندسة


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل هل يمكن تفعيله 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## دعيبس (29 أبريل 2013)

ألستم خير من ركب المطايا ؟ بارك الله فيك 
.


----------



## إيهاب2007 (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى الفاضل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wael nesim (2 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس, حقيقى احنا محتاجين حاجة زى كدة


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/F7VDBUSU/Design_Manual_4th_Edition.html


----------



## ml1988ml (4 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_mechanical (4 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً وجنة ونعيما


----------



## toufik.h (4 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر 
والفين تحية


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووور يا غاااااالى


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (20 مارس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ahmed abdelghany (2 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوبكر دارفور (18 مارس 2015)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا سلام والله فرحت لك من قلبي الاننيبحب التبريد والتكييف ما شاء الله


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (28 مارس 2015)

جاري التحميل مع الشكر والدعاء


----------



## MIVEC (19 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## mmhhmm (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جاري التحميل مشكورجدداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moaied (21 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا
وفقكم الله لعمل الخير دائما


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 فبراير 2016)

لك جزيل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (21 فبراير 2016)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (27 فبراير 2016)

مشكور


----------

